# Dropp-Rezepte in WotLK



## Meredith (19. November 2008)

Huhu,

hat schon jemand ein Rezept droppen sehen in der neuen Welt? Man kann ja viel vom Lehrer lernen, bis hin zu den Level 80 epischen Waffen und Rüstungsteilen.

Bisher hat nur ein Gildenkollege ein Rezept (bop) für Schultern bekommen (Schmiede-Level 375), also nichts besonderes.

Grüße


----------



## Eraldon (19. November 2008)

Servus,

bei mir sind schon 2 Rezepte für grüne schultern und ne grüne Brust mit abhärtung drauf gedroppt.
Rezepte waren Bop, Teile sind Boe.


----------



## dUneking (19. November 2008)

gestern ist bei uns in halle der blitze ist ein juwi rezept skill 420 (def-metasockel) beim endboss gedropt


----------



## Messino (19. November 2008)

wollte mal fragen mit was skillt ihr schmiedkunst hoch ab 405 ???

denke das müsste billiger gehen


----------



## p4z1 (20. November 2008)

frage ich mich auch grad.
wer nett wenn sich jemand melden könnte dder weiß wie man ab 405 am billigsten skillt!


----------



## edp81 (22. November 2008)

Hey zusammen, ma ne Frage! Ich hab meinen Schmied jetzt auf max skill 450! Gibts irgendwo in der Welt noch nen Händler der Rezepte verkauft? Wie beispielsweise beim Verzauberer und Lederer, da gibts ja auch Händler wo du gegen Traumsplitter/Boreanisches Leder Rezepte bekommen kannst! Wäre sehr froh wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte!


----------



## Meredith (22. November 2008)

Leider gibts da nichts vergleichbares für uns. Gibt laut wowhead nur 1 oder 2 Rezepte zu kaufen und das sind billige. Dafür lernt man sehr gute Rezepte direkt beim Lehrer, bis hin zu den epischen.


----------



## Messino (23. November 2008)

edp81 schrieb:


> Hey zusammen, ma ne Frage! Ich hab meinen Schmied jetzt auf max skill 450! Gibts irgendwo in der Welt noch nen Händler der Rezepte verkauft? Wie beispielsweise beim Verzauberer und Lederer, da gibts ja auch Händler wo du gegen Traumsplitter/Boreanisches Leder Rezepte bekommen kannst! Wäre sehr froh wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte!



wie biste den von 405 weiter gekommen das muss doch billiger gehen als die baluen sachen oder?


----------



## edp81 (23. November 2008)

Messino schrieb:


> wie biste den von 405 weiter gekommen das muss doch billiger gehen als die baluen sachen oder?



Hey Messino, du lernst so gut wie nur blaue Items beim Lehrer die wirklich sehr gut sind, hab ab 405 Saronit gefarmt bis zum Erbrechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich fand Schmied diesmal wesentlich einfacher zum skillen wie noch zu BC Zeiten!


----------



## edp81 (23. November 2008)

Meredith schrieb:


> Leider gibts da nichts vergleichbares für uns. Gibt laut wowhead nur 1 oder 2 Rezepte zu kaufen und das sind billige. Dafür lernt man sehr gute Rezepte direkt beim Lehrer, bis hin zu den epischen.



Hm jo, sind schon nice Sachen dabei, bloß was mich halt stört (da ich Defftank bin), auf den ganzen Items ist nur Deffrating drauf, und null Ausweichen und null Blocken, des stört mich nen bissle! Aber danke für deine Antwort!


----------



## Messino (23. November 2008)

edp81 schrieb:


> Hey Messino, du lernst so gut wie nur blaue Items beim Lehrer die wirklich sehr gut sind, hab ab 405 Saronit gefarmt bis zum Erbrechen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nimm es mir net übel aber das stimmt net, ich habe was bessers gefundne und zwar :
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=41122#dropped
nur das teil dropt sehr blöde aber wenn man es hat ... dann spart man sehr sehr viel !


----------



## Gandosur (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 

ich kann das nur bestätigen. Mit http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=54981 ist der Skill relativ einfach ich hab atm 419 und das Rezept ist noch gelb, vorallem lässt es sich aber nicht so wie die anderen Sachen relativ gut im AH verkaufen. 
Gedroppt ist es bei mir im Sholobecken.


----------



## phexus (2. Dezember 2008)

Droprezept hab ich nur eines gefunden, Kobalthelm. Nutzlos.
Schmiederezepte beim Lehrer: ich bin Defftank, alle andren freuen sich über das, was ich schmieden kann nur ich nicht. Frag mich, wozu ich Rüstungsschmied bin. Wo sindn die Rüstungen? Nutzlos. Das, was man machen kann, is zwar teils lila hat aber bis auf HP keine nennenswerten Stats. Was nutzt mir die HP wenn ich Schaden fresse ohne Ende? Nutzlos.
Kaufrezepte: noch keines gefunden.

Skill: 441


Herstellbar zB: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da ziehe ich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vor. Sorry.


----------



## Awthar (4. Dezember 2008)

Sie haben aber alle vergleichsweise hohe Verteidigungwertungen drauf und sind somit für den Anfang sehr interessant um auf die 540 Verteidigung zu kommen.
Vorallem für Spieler, die nicht so die Zeit für das Spiel haben, lohnen sich ein paar der Sachen auf jeden Fall.
Und wer weiß, was noch kommt um die 440-450 Lücke zu füllen.


----------



## Bighorn (23. Dezember 2008)

Gegen Ruf oder für Tagesquets gibt es keine Blaupausen, als Drop ist mir noch nichts zwischen die Hufe gekommen.
Skillen auf 440 geht aber auch so sehr schnell. Die Item lassen sich zudem sehr gut im AH verticken.
Als Schutzkrieger schaut man nämlich bei Questbelohnungen ordentlich in die Röhre, gibt nämlich nichts gescheites.

Als erstes solltest du mit deinem selbstgeschmiedetem sowieso erst mal die 540 Verteidigungspunkte erreichen. 
Alles andere kommt später bzw du knallst dir deine 3Gegenstandsverbesserungen auf Gürtel, Handschuhe und Armschinen.


----------



## Freebs (23. Dezember 2008)

Leider ist das Schmieden in WOTLK zum Witz geworden. Ab lvl 77 und dem Nordendflug ist Schmiedekunst nur eine frage von ca. 2 Stunden. einfach mal 5 Runden durch das Sholazarbecken gedreht, schon hat man genug Saronit um den Hausflur zu kacheln.


----------

